# South Korea...not the bee's knees..?



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Press release - thanks to Asia Times

_S Korea lags China, Japan in shipyards

SEOUL - South Korea fell behind China and Japan in the number of shipyards ranking in the world's top 50 in terms of order backlogs as of the end of May, although seven South Korean companies were No 1 through No 7, a London-based market research firm said Monday. 

Fifteen Japanese shipyards and the same number of Chinese companies were included in the world's top 50 list, while only nine South Korean shipyards made it, Clarkson Plc. said. 

South Korea boasts the world's top seven shipyards - Hyundai Heavy Industries Co, Samsung Heavy Industries Co, Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering Co, Hyundai Mipo Dockyard



Co, Hyundai Samho Heavy Industries Co., STX Shipbuilding Co and Hanjin Heavy Industries & Construction Co. 

However, only two other South Korean shipyards, Sung-Dong Shipbulding & Marine Engineering Co. and Shina Shipbuilding Co., were on the list, ranking 25th and 33th in the world, respectively. 

China's Dalian New Ship Heavy Industry Co and Shanghai Waigaoqiao Shipbuilding Co ranked No 8 and No 9 each in the world, followed by mid-sized shipyards such as the world's 15th-largest shipyard Hudong-Zhonghua Shipbuilding Group Co and the 17th-largest New Century Shipbuilding Co. 

Although only one Japanese shipyard, Universal Shipbuilding Corp, was included in the top 10 list, Japan had a line-up of competitive companies such as Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd, Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries Co, Oshima Shipbuilding Co and Tsuneishi Heavy Industries Cebu Inc, ranking 11th through 14th worldwide. 

While South Korean shipyards are focused on clinching high-value-added orders for very large crude carriers (VLCC) and liquefied natural gas (LNG) ships, Chinese shipyards are sweeping orders for small to mid-sized vessels and expanding dock facilities to tap the markets for VLCC and LNG carriers, experts said. _ 

Rushie


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*How Much For A Nose Job*

BREMERTN ,at the puget sound naval yard,workers are preparing to transplant the nose of a retiring submarine the uss honolulu onto the uss san francisco which was damaged when it ran into an undersea mountain!!
the operation scheduled to begin in nov,will take nearly two years to cmpleate and is expected to save taxpayers tens of millions of dollars.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



dom said:


> BREMERTN ,at the puget sound naval yard,workers are preparing to transplant the nose of a retiring submarine the uss honolulu onto the uss san francisco which was damaged when it ran into an undersea mountain!!
> the operation scheduled to begin in nov,will take nearly two years to cmpleate and is expected to save taxpayers tens of millions of dollars.


wrong thread
what was the question again (Ouch)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

dom said:


> wrong thread
> what was the question again (Ouch)


I thought this thread would be about the Korean beekeeper who covered his body with bees to protest some decision by the Japanese government.


----------

